# Olive Knot on Honeylocust



## DadF (Jun 12, 2003)

Has anyone out there heard anything about Olive knot disease being found on honeylocust. We have a short article from OSU about it and believe we have it on a number of our campus trees. Anyone had any dealings with it?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jun 14, 2003)

We get Nectria cankers, have not heard of Psudomonas in Gleditsia untill now.

The little I've found say mineral sprays in the early season as new wood expands.

Copper oil, Bordeaux...


----------

